# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  there's not enough such facilities

## kamka

Is it correct to say "the number of such facilities is not enough"?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## scotcher

> Is it correct to say "the number of such facilities is not enough"?
> Thanks in advance.

 No, that sounds wrong. 
There are not enough such facilities. 
Or 
The number of such facilities is inadequate.

----------


## alexB

> There are not enough of such facilities.

 I can't believe you may really say so! No kidding?

----------


## kamka

what about "there's not enough such facilities"? Is that wrong as well? 
also, do you say "there's a lot of people in the restaurant" or "there are a lot of people in the restaurant"? 
Thanks Scotcher  ::

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher  There are not enough of such facilities.   I can't believe you may really say so! No kidding?

 You totally can't! I changed my mind half way through the sentence and didn't correct it properly. Good catch!

----------


## scotcher

> what about "there's not enough such facilities"? Is that wrong as well? 
> also, do you say "there's a lot of people in the restaurant" or "there are a lot of people in the restaurant"? 
> Thanks Scotcher

 Technically it should be 'there are...', but 'there's...' is probably more common in everyday speech.

----------


## kamka

Alright, cheers  ::  
btw, if I say "ta", is it considered to be a bit rude?

----------


## scotcher

> Alright, cheers  
> btw, if I say "ta", is it considered to be a bit rude?

 No, 'ta' is fine. It's informal but not rude.

----------


## DDT

I would say, "There are not enough of facilities such as these."

----------


## scotcher

> I would say, "There are not enough of facilities such as these."

 I don't think "of" should be there either.

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  I would say, "There are not enough of facilities such as these."   I don't think "of" should be there either.

 You're probably right. Perhaps I lived in the USA for too long.

----------


## kamka

what is the rule for putting "of" there then? Does it have anything to do with whether a given noun is countable or uncountable? 
btw, thanks for your suggestion, DDT  ::

----------


## Ken Watts

> what is the rule for putting "of" there then?

  

> Before a pronoun or a noun with a determiner, we use *enough of*.  
> - The exam was bad. I couldn’t answer *enough of the questions*.  *Enough of* is also used after personal and geographical names. 
> - I haven’t seen *enough of Europe*.

  http://www.perfectyourenglish.com/usage/enough.htm  

> *Determiners* are words like *a, my, this, that, some, all, both, either, every, enough and several*. They come at the beginning of noun phrases, but they are not adjectives.

  http://www.perfectyourenglish.com/gloss ... miners.htm

----------


## DDT

I think of it it like this.  
I will use "of" if the thing I am talking about are many or it is one out of many.  
There are not enough of these.
There are not enough of these tractors.
There are not enough tractors. 
There are not enough of the/these tractors with red seats.
I don't know if it is grammatically correct or not, but many people use this construction. 
Some people will drop "the/these". To be grammatically correct you probably should drop the "of" aswell in this case but many people don't. I think leaving the "of" in, is colloquial.

----------


## scotcher

But you wouldn't say *"there are not enough of tractors"*, which is the grammatical equivalent of your earlier sentence.

----------


## DDT

I think one could hear that if it was implied by context that the speaker was talking about tractors compared to "enough" of something else. 
But I would guess that you are right in principle, and that educated people may not have a propensity to speak in this way.  
Oh, if only my Russian was that good that I could be arguing the subtleties of it!

----------

